# Tapping services



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Does anybody know the name of a wet tap company in western MO? I have two wet taps I need to make on a ductile iron main.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

St. Louis area Midwest Municipal. won't help way over there though. Sorry.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Ya that's what I'm running into.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

When I googled KC wet tapping contractors I came up with this:
http://www.thebluebook.com/search.html?region=28&class=4500&searchTerm=
Probably a dead end, but you never know.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> When I googled KC wet tapping contractors I came up with this: http://www.thebluebook.com/search.html?region=28&class=4500&searchTerm= Probably a dead end, but you never know.


ya I went that way heck I know one of them listed we ran around in our drunken days. Last I seen of him is when he put his truck into a dam after a war cry. Lol I called a supplier in the KC area that I buy from he gave me some leads so I will follow up on that tomorrow 
Thanks for the help it got me going in the right direction.


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm just north of you in St. Joe. I have used a company called Furmanite to do some large diameter pipe freezing for me and I'm pretty sure they do wet taps as well. They have an office in El Dorado, KS. May be worth a call...


----------

